
A Fool’s Bargain: Building Software for Free (or, An Idea Ain’t Worth Squat) - dshah
http://www.softwarebyrob.com/2008/02/21/a-fools-bargain-building-software-for-free-or-an-idea-aint-worth-squat/
======
paulhauggis
This is why I never partner with an "ideas guy", unless they have industry
connections or money to invest. If the product ever finally launches, You may
be stuck with someone that can't really offer anything.

In addition to this, 9/10 times they will leave during the building process
(and onto some new idea) because they have no skin in the game. And if you do
continue and it makes any kind of money? They will come back for their piece
of it.

In my younger, naive days, I partnered with an "ideas guy". I worked on a
project for 6 months before they decided to just move on because "it's not
making money fast enough".

